# Intel HD graphics -- text-only mode supported?



## free-and-bsd (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi everyone.

I know we now have the KMS kernel feature to handle Intel HD graphics included with every new Intel CPU. This feature is in the process of being completely implemented etc., I know.

What is not clear to me yet: can an on-board Intel HD graphics port be used to boot a default FreeBSD-9.1 kernel (no KMS) in text-only mode?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 1, 2013)

free-and-bsd said:
			
		

> What is not clear to me yet: can an onboard Intel HD Graphics port be used to boot a default FreeBSD-9.1 kernel (no KMS) in a text-only mode?


Yes, you don't need KMS for that. It'll work using the standard VESA VGA modes.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 1, 2013)

And HD4000 works fine on my new system.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Aug 1, 2013)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> And HD4000 works fine on my new system.



Does it? How about getting back to the console? The last thing I heard about it, this wasn't yet included.


----------



## jrm@ (Aug 1, 2013)

I have an HD 3000 and when in X, I can't do `Ctrl-Alt-Fx` to get a console or virtual terminal.  This is 9.1-STABLE (#0 r247012) Feb. 19 with xorg-server (1.12.4_1,1) and xf86-video-intel (2.21.9).


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 1, 2013)

It does not matter whether KMS is enabled or not, just whether the xorg driver has been started. Before the KMS driver has been started, text consoles work fine. After the driver has started, there is no way yet to switch the video mode back to text.


----------



## kpa (Aug 1, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> It does not matter whether KMS is enabled or not, just whether the xorg driver has been started.  Before the KMS driver has been started, text consoles work fine.  After the driver has started, there is no way yet to switch the video mode back to text.



I remember reading that this behavior will change when the KMS driver matures a bit. Now it turns on the GFX mode unconditionally at start up for easier debugging. The correct behaviour would be of course to switch the mode only when a client needing a GFX mode requests it.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 2, 2013)

free-and-bsd said:
			
		

> Does it? How about getting back to the console? The last thing I heard about it, this wasn't yet included.



I built a new system a couple months back and ran with the onboard HD4000 graphics for about a week before installing a graphics board.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Aug 6, 2013)

OK, thanks for your _practical_ data. I just read this post by the developer of this KMS feature for FreeBSD, where among other things he admits:





> The VT switching code is not implemented (yet). In fact, the real cause is that driver turns on modesetting right after the load. This way, it is easier for me to test the driver. Eventually, this will be changed.


So I just wondered whether this has eventually happened. In any case, great thanks to the author for his efforts.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2013)

To sum it up, as far as I know. The Intel graphics work fine if you stay in console mode. It also works with Xorg but once Xorg has been started you can't switch back (exit Xorg or CTRL-ALT-F1/F8) to the console without a reboot.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Aug 8, 2013)

I can mark this as "SOLVED", then. If it applies here...  However, there may be updates -- when the switching back to console will be included.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 8, 2013)

Well, ask me what you want me to try. I usually only have a few minutes in the morning but tell me what you want tested and I'll do it, short of pulling my graphics card out but, like I said, I ran for a week with HD4000 without issue. Perhaps I'm not understanding something.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Aug 9, 2013)

It's OK, you need not bother, thanks. I've already assembled my new server with Intel HD graphics for video output and can try whatever there is. And since X is not used in FreeNAS, which I'm running, *I* don't care much about switching back from X to console right now. It gives me text-only mode all right, which is enough for me now.


----------

